# Marcello a 9/11 story



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A woman in New York was about to move into a Manhattan brownstone, when she discovered a previous tenant still living there. Marcello wasn't the nicest of cats. And he had little fur. Also he limped and couldn't run or jump. Elle took Marcello in to the vet. Apparently, he'd sustained injuries on 9/11. The stress had caused him to have a nervous condition, which had made him pull out his fur. Elle T took him in. After 14 tears of tlc (and proper vet care) Marcello is a fully-furred, happy cat!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What a HeartWarming story Kurt!
It's a miracle that Marcello survived!
And for him to find a caring heart...Wonderful! 
S.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

That is a very sweet story. Thanks for posting it Kurt!

Judy


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, glad Marcello's life turned out good. Poor thing must have been terrified.


----------

